# Next Generation R 1200 GS starts at $15,800 - Hits dealership in March



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Motorrad USA has announced pricing for the highly awaited all-new liquid-cooled 2013 R 1200 GS. The next generation flat twin enduro will have a base Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $15,800. It will be available for purchase through authorized BMW Motorrad dealers in March.

*Read more about the Next Generation BMW R 1200 GS*

*The base model comes equipped with:*

Integral ABS (Disengageable)
Aluminum Engine Guard
Center Stand
Power Accessory Socket
White Turn Signal Lenses
LED Rear Light
On Board Computer (NEW)
Height Adjustable Rider Seat, Front and Back (NEW)
Longitudinally Adjustable Passenger Seat (NEW)
Stepless Adjustable Windshield (NEW)
Pillion Rider Foot Rests Removable for Off-Road Riding (NEW)

*The Standard Package (offered at an MSRP of $16,600) includes base equipment as well as:*

Heated Grips
Cruise Control
Saddle Bag Mounts

*The Premium Package (offered at an MSRP of $17,990) includes base equipment as well as:*


A Touring Package (priced at $1,450) featuring
Dynamic ESA (NEW)
On Board Computer Pro (NEW)
GPS Preparation (NEW)
Chrome Exhaust
Heated Grips
Hand Protection
Saddle Bag Mounts

Active Package (priced at $740) featuring
Enduro ASC and Riding Modes (NEW)
Cruise Control (NEW)


*The Premium Plus Package (offered at an MSRP of $18,870) includes base equipment as well as:*


Comfort Package (priced at $620) featuring
Heated Grips
TPM (Tire Pressure Monitor)
Hand Protection
Saddle Bag Mounts

Dynamic Package (priced at $2,100) featuring
Enduro ASC and Riding Modes (NEW)
Dynamic ESA (NEW)
LED Headlight (NEW)
On Board Computer Pro (NEW)
GPS Preparation (NEW)

Cruise Control ($350)

The 2013 R 1200 GS is offered in four colors: Fire Blue, Racing Red, Thunder Gray Metallic and Alpine White.

*Read more about the Next Generation BMW R 1200 GS*


----------

